

Hacker Dojo auctions its members to raise funds - bluehat
http://www.hackerdojo.com/Auction

======
numair
If you're building a tech business in SV, and you have been around for less
than 5 years, you really need to bid on this guy:

<http://goodwillion.com/lot/14858>

David Weekly is one of the smartest, best-connected guys in the Valley. He
isn't a money-grubbing asshole, or a shameless self-promoter, so most of the
New SV Crowd probably has no clue who he is, or that he "matters." The rich
New Guard of SV knew / hung out with David Weekly back when they were the
broke New Kids. Spending what is currently $41 to get time with him is a
serious bargain.

Oh yeah, and he pretty much started the whole Hacker Dojo thing, the whole
hackathon thing, etc. He's seriously just too much of a good, nice guy to put
himself out there like that, though. So there, I did it for him!

~~~
dweekly
<3

------
bluehat
Side note, I've had Marie's cakes before, and they are pretty fucking amazing.
I previously didn't think I liked poppy seeds on a bagel much less a cake.

<http://goodwillion.com/lot/14860>

These cakes are rumored to cure cancer but the FDA is hesitant to prescribe
them because in clinical trials some patients had the side effect of having
their heads blow up due to an overloead of awesomeness.

------
bluehat
Holy balls, @FAKEGRIMLOCK has joined the party...

<http://goodwillion.com/lot/14870>

------
whyenot
I love Hacker Dojo. I can't say I've visited any other hacker spaces, so I
don't really have anything to compare it to, but the community is so friendly,
inclusive, and inspirational. It's an example of silicon valley at it's best.
I really hope they can raise the money that they need.

------
panzora
I saw Katy's talk at DefCon and it was EPIC! Having the chance to have her
come talk about Robotics is pretty sweet.

~~~
Matir
Katy's talk at DC20 has single-handedly rekindled my interest in robotics,
Hacker Dojo, and vodka. Not necessarily in that order. She seems like a wicked
awesome person, and given where she's worked before, she's obviously smart as
hell...

~~~
bobds
Some links:

DEFCON 20: Robots: You're Doing It Wrong (waiting for better quality)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUlcTbfoz3U>

Defcon 19: Katy Levinson - Don't Fix It In Software

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drk3Dz3_yLE>

------
StuieK
This is great. Just need to figure out who to bid for now. Good luck guys.

~~~
xmmx
"Mmm Mmm Sexy Times"

They made it pretty easy for me to pick.

------
pairing
So I went to the link in the reply above that goes directly to goodwillion and
I have no idea what the winning bidder gets? Frustrating...

~~~
bluehat
each auction has a different prize, there are many auctions

------
sown
Every time I want to go to an event at hacker dojo it seems like it gets
canceled.

Can I just go there and ... hang out?

~~~
panzora
Absolutely! Bummer the events got cancelled :(

~~~
sown
So what's the deal with WebCL? I can't write code with it yet?

------
andreasklinger
@dweekly great idea. But I believe a raffle/lottery style format where you pay
a 5$ per ticket up to 10tickets could be more benefitial. Maybe next time?

~~~
bluehat
Do you know any software that does this? We don't have a of bandwidth to burn
developing more software.

~~~
andreasklinger
Fair point. Sorry no.

Maybe the guys of indiegogo know somebody who can supply this.

~~~
bluehat
If you do any research on this topic, please keep me up to date with your
results. I am crazy interested to hear what you find.

------
suyash
Who is the chick named "talk nerdy to me"..?

~~~
panzora
My real name is Laura and during the day I'm a graphics software engineer.

------
mvip
Go Hacker Dojo!

